# Stabile su x86 il nuovo sistema java

## Luca89

Recentemente Ã¨ stato smascherato su x86 il nuovo sistema java, l'upgrade Ã¨ abbastanza semplice ma Ã¨ meglio sempre farlo con un po' di attenzione. Per fare l'upgrade senza problemi consiglio di leggere la guida redatta dagli sviluppatori, ovviamente perÃ² ignorando la sezione che riguarda lo smaschermento dei pacchetti poichÃ© sono giÃ  marcati stabili.

----------

## crisandbea

upgrade effettuato con successo. 

grazie della news.

ciao

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Aggiornamento svolto senza colpo ferire. Leggete però per sicurezza la guida

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io mi sono accorto che java era richiesto solo da openoffice e ho risolto disabilitanto la use flag "java"   :Smile: 

Un aggiornamento più veloce di questo non si era mai visto   :Wink: 

Cito da quanto letto sul sito di openoffice:

 *Quote:*   

> Java is required for complete OpenOffice.org functionality. Java is mainly required to use the new embedded Java technology based HSQLDB database engine, or to make use of accessibility and assistive technologies. If you do not require database tables or accessibility integration or some wizards, then you do not need to download and install Java. Base (the database component) for example completely relies on Java technologies to run, but other programs (like Writer, Calc and Impress) only need Java for special functionality.

 

----------

## mrfree

Bene bene così posso dare una pulitina al mio package.keywords  :Wink: 

----------

## thewally

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Cito da quanto letto sul sito di openoffice:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Java is required for complete OpenOffice.org functionality. Java is mainly required to use the new embedded Java technology based HSQLDB database engine, or to make use of accessibility and assistive technologies. If you do not require database tables or accessibility integration or some wizards, then you do not need to download and install Java. Base (the database component) for example completely relies on Java technologies to run, but other programs (like Writer, Calc and Impress) only need Java for special functionality. 

 

Grazie

Credo che la rimuoverò anch'io   :Very Happy: 

----------

## riverdragon

Java richiesto solo da openoffice? Il mio sistema non è d'accordo:

```
tomnote ~ # USE="-java" emerge -uDpN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2  USE="-java*"

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.25  USE="-java*"

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/graphviz-2.8-r2  USE="-java*"

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.0.3  USE="-java*"

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.7  USE="-java*"

[ebuild   R   ] net-dns/libidn-0.5.15  USE="-java*"

[ebuild   R   ] app-benchmarks/bootchart-0.9  USE="-java*"
```

----------

## Luca89

@riverdragon

Quei pacchetti lo hanno come opzione, infatti io tengo la use java disabilitata, per alcuni software perÃ² Ã¨ necessario, tipo eclipse o azureus.

Per quanto riguarda i miei sistemi, tengo la flag use java disabilitata globalmente e abilitata solo per openoffice, ma si tratta sempre di una opzione, i software scritti in java lo richiederanno come dipendenza in ogni caso.

----------

## bandreabis

Chi è che richiede l'aggiornamento? Non capisco:

```
emerge -uDNvat world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] <dev-java/java-config-1.3 (is blocking dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.12)

[nomerge      ] x11-terms/xterm-218  USE="truetype unicode -Xaw3d -paste64 -toolbar"

[nomerge      ]  x11-apps/luit-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[nomerge      ]      x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6  USE="-debug -minimal"

[nomerge      ]       x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1  USE="xprint -debug"

[ebuild     U ]        net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r7 [0.17-r6] USE="pam" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] x11-misc/hotkeys-0.5.7.1-r1  USE="-gtk -xosd"

[ebuild     U ]  sys-libs/db-3.2.9-r11 [3.2.9-r10] USE="java -doc -test" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.2  USE="hal ldap samba -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr -xinerama"

[nomerge      ]  dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.22  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm java pam ssl -authdaemond -kerberos -ldap -mysql -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -srp -urandom"

[nomerge      ]   virtual/jdk-1.4.2

[ebuild     U ]    dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r12 [1.4.2.03-r2] USE="nsplugin -doc (-X%*) (-alsa%*) (-browserplugin%) (-mozilla%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ]     dev-java/java-config-1.3.7 [1.2.11-r1] 14 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unrar-3.6.8 [3.6.7] 122 kB

[nomerge      ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.56

[nomerge      ]    dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d  USE="zlib -bindist -emacs (-sse2) -test"

[nomerge      ]     dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2  USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid"

[nomerge      ]      sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1  USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -ithreads"

[ebuild     U ]       sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p4-r2 [4.2.52_p2-r1] USE="java -bootstrap -doc -nocxx -tcl -test" 9 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]        virtual/jre-1.5.0  0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]         virtual/jdk-1.5.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]          dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.08  USE="X alsa nsplugin -doc -examples -jce" 42,826 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]           dev-java/java-config-2.0.30  16 kB

[ebuild  N    ]            dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.12  7 kB

[ebuild  N    ]             app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.20  USE="python" 63 kB

Total size of downloads: 43,060 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

E non si può utilizzare un java solo?

----------

## Luca89

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Chi ï¿½ che richiede l'aggiornamento? 

 

In che senso? L'aggiornamento viene richiesto perchÃ¨ il nuovo sistema java Ã¨ diventato stabile.

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> E non si puï¿½ utilizzare un java solo?

 

No, bisogna avere una jdk per java 1.4 e una jdk per java 1.5

----------

## bandreabis

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Chi ï¿½ che richiede l'aggiornamento?  
> 
> In che senso? L'aggiornamento viene richiesto perchÃ¨ il nuovo sistema java Ã¨ diventato stabile.

 

Volevo vedere di fare come Cazzantonio.  :Very Happy: 

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   E non si puï¿½ utilizzare un java solo? 
> 
> No, bisogna avere una jdk per java 1.4 e una jdk per java 1.5

 

Si può installare la nuova versione eliminando quella vecchia, pero?

O si può mascherare la nuova versione.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Si può installare la nuova versione eliminando quella vecchia, pero?
> 
> O si può mascherare la nuova versione.

 

no. non si disinstalla la 1.4 (java 2) perché alcuni programmi scritti per java 2 non funzionano con java 5 (1.5)

non si maschera niente: i pacchetti sono semplicemente slotted

----------

## bandreabis

E la nuova versione chi/cosa la utilizza?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> E la nuova versione chi/cosa la utilizza?

 

ehm... mi sa che faccio prima a rimandarti alle specifiche del linguaggio: http://java.sun.com/javase/reference/api.jsp

il linguaggio si è evoluto parecchio, ed è cambiato profondamente.

la speranza è che chi scrive nuovo software lo faccia conformemente alle specifiche java 5, ma il software scritto per java 2 non è in grado di funzionare con questo JRE, per cui è necessario averli entrambi

----------

## riverdragon

Semplicemente, java 1.5 è la versione più recente ed è quindi giusto averla, ma diversi programmi (alcune dipendenze di eclipse, per esempio) hanno bisogno della 1.4 e quindi bisogna avere anche quella.

----------

## bandreabis

Ok. Poi per sapere quando java 2 sarà obsoleto?

----------

## Luca89

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Volevo vedere di fare come Cazzantonio.  

 

Comunque hai la flag use java abilitata, mi pare ovvio che i pacchetti te lo richiedano.

----------

## bandreabis

Anche Cazzantonio l'aveva.  :Wink: 

Mi interessava capire a chi dovessi toglierla.

Comunque me la tengo.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

no l'avevo settata solo per openoffice che funziona benissimo anche senza (con le funzionalità in meno sopra specificate)

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

[OT] ufff ma perchè usate utf-8 sul forum  :Sad: 

----------

## skypjack

Quindi, java 1.4 la devo lasciare ancora? Uffa!!

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Quindi, java 1.4 la devo lasciare ancora? Uffa!!

 

teoricamente potresti anche toglierla, ma è a tuo rischio e pericolo.

la maggior parte del software che c'è in circolazione segue le specifiche java 2

io ho tolto java 2, questa mattina. provo...

----------

## Raffo

Bene, devo vedere come si sono evolute le cose.... avrei bisogno di java6 che finora ho tenuto installato a manina... ma sinceramente devo ancora ben capire cosa è cambiato e come funziona il nuovo java-config che gentilmente mi s'è mangiato lo script di java6  :Laughing: 

----------

## Onip

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> Bene, devo vedere come si sono evolute le cose.... avrei bisogno di java6 che finora ho tenuto installato a manina... ma sinceramente devo ancora ben capire cosa è cambiato e come funziona il nuovo java-config che gentilmente mi s'è mangiato lo script di java6 

 

Hai poi provato ad emergerlo? c'è qualche controindicazione?

Ho capito da quanto ho letto che dovrebbe essere retrocompatibile con java5, ma avere migliori sia per le performance sia per la richiesta di risorse. Sarei tentato di provare perchè qui da me azureus si ciuccia un treno di ram e le alternative che ho provato (deluge, in sunrise) non mi convincono molto per il momento.

----------

## riverdragon

Io l'ho installato, e non avendolo ancora usato seriamente posso dire che non ha mai dato problemi  :Laughing: 

----------

